# Taking Dash Board Off



## ladyrocket5 (May 6, 2005)

hi guys i just brought a 05 altima and i need to install 2 12' speakers, and an amp. but i need a remote wire to be ran to the factory radio. does anyone know how the easiet way to take off the dashboard of an 05 altima. i looked and i cant find any of the screws. THANKS!!!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

ladyrocket5 said:


> hi guys i just brought a 05 altima and i need to install 2 12' speakers, and an amp. but i need a remote wire to be ran to the factory radio. does anyone know how the easiet way to take off the dashboard of an 05 altima. i looked and i cant find any of the screws. THANKS!!!


Check out my cardomain site for pictures on how to remove the factory head-unit (radio).


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

ladyrocket5 said:


> hi guys i just brought a 05 altima and i need to install 2 12' speakers, and an amp. but i need a remote wire to be ran to the factory radio. does anyone know how the easiet way to take off the dashboard of an 05 altima. i looked and i cant find any of the screws. THANKS!!!


You could just use a fuse tap and just wire into the fuse block of the car using a switched 12v ignition fuse. All you need the remote wire for is merely a signal to turn on the added accessories when the system comes on. 

Or you could also hook the remote wire to a switch hooked to a fused 12v constant power source. These are just ways of getting the job done without pulling the factory radio out.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

ladyrocket5 said:


> hi guys i just brought a 05 altima and i need to install 2 12' speakers, and an amp. but i need a remote wire to be ran to the factory radio. does anyone know how the easiet way to take off the dashboard of an 05 altima. i looked and i cant find any of the screws. THANKS!!!


The stock head unit doesn't have a "remote" turn-on wire for external amps, so far as I know anyway. My car doesn't have subs (yet), but I do have a 4-channel amp powering my upgraded JBL door and rear-deck speakers (very nice sound, btw).

In my case, because I already had the head unit out, I just tapped the main power wire going into it, ran it to a toggle switch located down by the hazard signals switch, and then to the amp under the passenger seat. I like this setup because I can leave the key in the ACCessory position, and not have the 4-channel amp killing my battery needlessly. But you could wire it to a switched output on the fuse block, and it would work fine too.


----------



## bennyboi808 (Oct 2, 2005)

*amp hook-up*



ladyrocket5 said:


> hi guys i just brought a 05 altima and i need to install 2 12' speakers, and an amp. but i need a remote wire to be ran to the factory radio. does anyone know how the easiet way to take off the dashboard of an 05 altima. i looked and i cant find any of the screws. THANKS!!!





how did you plug your amp into the stock radio?


----------



## AcomaLegend (Sep 26, 2005)

ladyrocket5 said:


> hi guys i just brought a 05 altima and i need to install 2 12' speakers, and an amp. but i need a remote wire to be ran to the factory radio. does anyone know how the easiet way to take off the dashboard of an 05 altima. i looked and i cant find any of the screws. THANKS!!!



I don't know if the above post aswered your question, but its simple, just gently pull the dash covering that houses the ac controls. When you remove that (they are all clips) you have to unscrew the 2 screws that keep the ac controls intact, then you see all of the screws, I just installed a new head unit, its not that hard!


----------

